

PayPal to "accept" Bitcoin. Official announcement to come before September. - ninthfrank07
http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/1jn974/imminent_paypal_to_accept_bitcoin_official/

======
ninthfrank07
I'm really excited for this because I'll be able to use DigitalOcean with
Bitcoin since they accept PayPal.

------
t0
This is highly unlikely. Obviously a rumor to fuel one speculator's pump and
dump scheme.

